# Pokemon Platinum



## rowengaurd (Nov 23, 2008)

Any Pokemon fans out there? I've just heard that there releasing a Pokemon platinum which will be way cool, the other thing i wanted to know along with the childrens cartoon, there is supposidly a Manga version. is this true or have i got my wires crossed? If it is true can some one point me in the right direction to view the manga episodes


----------



## BookStop (Nov 23, 2008)

Isn't manga the drawn form of the anime? You know, the comic? Neither I, nor my children, have heard of different versions other than what is readily available as a cartoon. Maybe try youtube and see what you come up with. 

My kids are just starting to leave pokemon behind in favor of WoW. 'Tis a sad time in the house for all the games, vdos, and toys we have.


----------



## rowengaurd (Dec 8, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Isn't manga the drawn form of the anime? You know, the comic? Neither I, nor my children, have heard of different versions other than what is readily available as a cartoon. Maybe try youtube and see what you come up with.
> 
> My kids are just starting to leave pokemon behind in favor of WoW. 'Tis a sad time in the house for all the games, vdos, and toys we have.



Well yeah thatss what i though but i was arguing with someone in the pub (yes i know very adult conversation for the pub) and they said that there were 2 different versions, sad to say i can answer most things about POkemon so i knew he was wrong.

I see that your in Germany BS where abouts in the lovely country are you?


----------



## Overread (Dec 22, 2008)

is it bad that someone almost fully convinced me to get back into pokemon games with platinum (apparently the more animal looking and less stuffed toy mon from the past games appear in the starting areas)

the only thing that kept me sane was the fact that the guy doing the convincing is older than me


----------



## rowengaurd (Jan 6, 2009)

NAh man it's not sad, i got my addiction back into full swing over christmas, The worst thing is though someone got me Pokemon Battle revolution for the Wii so now i'm using my DS POkemon on the Wii too when will the addiction end!!!!


----------

